# Frederick Newby TB24188



## Nick4219 (Jan 1, 2022)

Hello All,

I hope this allowed but I am looking for information on my Great Grandad Fred Newby’s time in the Merchant Navy and I’ve been referred to this wonderful site to see if anyone could help.

Fred was a veteran of the Great War and was wounded with GSW to his head and neck near Ypres in 1918. He survived the war and was initially awarded a pension until 1926 when it was withdrawn and it appears he joined his first ship on the 1st April 1926.

He had a short break between 1939-42 as he enlisted in the 8th Battalion DLI at the outbreak of the Second World War which was a Home Guard/LDV unit. He then returned to sea and completed a number of voyages in those war years. He was discharged on the 24th July 1945 as being unfit due to his wounds from the Great War catching up with him in what must have been a very demanding trade on ship.

I would love to try and find out more about any of his voyages if possible such as destinations and I don’t believe he ever claimed any medals from the Second World War to which I think he would have qualified for.

Any pointers or help will be much appreciated.

Nick


----------



## John Gowers (Jul 18, 2018)

Nick,
You maybe able to get details of his voyages from the Guildhall attached are some details.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hi Nick,
I assume that you do not have his Dis. A covering WW2 and if that is the case you will need to obtain his Form CRS 10 which should be held at Kew in piece BT 382/1312 

That file if it has survived should show service beginning 1941 onwards and will contain details of ships served in with dates and place of engagement and discharge as well as other information.
The file is best obtained by visit to Kew or via a researcher.

For WW2 medals, his next of kin should contact the Registry of Shipping and Seamen in Cardiff [contact details below] and ask if they have a medal entitlement for him. If none, then it will be up to the NOK to provide the necessary do***entation to support the application. I have checked and cannot see a medal file for him but you should still ask them if they have one. The required do***ents would be in the absence of his discharge book, his Form CRS 10 listing all ships served in and the relevant movement cards showing the theatres of the war the ships operated in.

Happy to help you if you are unsure of the process. Any questions please feel free.

The Registry of Shipping and Seamen
Anchor Court,
Keen Road
Cardiff CF24 5JW
Tel: 029 20 44 88 00
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.mcga.gov.uk

Regards

Hugh


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello and welcome. 
Just to add a little.
Hugh wrote. "in the absence of his discharge book, his Form CRS 10 listing all ships served in and the relevant movement cards showing the theatres of the war the ships operated in." 
Ships movement cards 1939-1946 can be downloaded for free from the National Archives, Series BT389. You would need to register with TNA. Details below.





Registry of Shipping and Seamen: War of 1939-1945; Merchant Shipping Movement Cards | The National Archives


The official archive of the UK government. Our vision is to lead and transform information management, guarantee the survival of today's information for tomorrow and bring history to life for everyone.




discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk




regards
Roger


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Oop's almost forgot.

I note from his discharge book his rank was Fireman/Trimmer. That makes him a hard man by definition. Working in temperature's up to 140F, 4 hours on, 4 hours off. 24/7. Shovelling coal for most of that time. Yes. Hard men indeed.
If you can get hold of the book "No Longer Required" by Bill Linskey.
The book describes the life of a Merchant Navy Fireman around the same time as your G/Grandad. It will make you laugh and cry at the same time.
regards
Roger


----------



## Nick4219 (Jan 1, 2022)

Thanks all, I will look to get stuck in to this next week once the kids go back to school!


----------

